# My sister's rabbit had an ermine baby!



## milkmaid

We've had lots of albinos, but never an ermine! For those who don't know, an ermine rabbit is white with dark eyes. The one on the left is albino.


----------



## Goat Crazy

Ooo, I want her! The thing I never really like about albinos is red eyes, it just makes them look so evil.


----------



## packhillboers

Awesome... no I didnt know what an ermine was. Very interesting. So it is rare?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Woah that is cool!!!! How old are they? Blue eyed whites start out dark....maybe your baby will develop blue eyes!


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks!
I'm not sure how common it is. :shrug: I Googled it and can't find a whole lot about them. I read about the color in our ARBA book.
Gotmygoat, that would be COOL! My other sister is wild about BEWs, but they are so expensive!


----------



## parmus

wow they are beautiful , i have an albino too she has had babies twice , never got an ermine, also din't know what it was either


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is so cool! Can't wait for my NZW's kit to open their eyes now!


----------



## Goatastic43

🪷Cutie said:


> POT OF S***


[mention]toth boer goats [/mention] [mention]ksalvagno [/mention] [mention]Jessica84 [/mention]


----------

